# my very last kitbash titan. - warlord pattern.



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

hello friends. ... 
this will be my post 100 ! ... so i decided to provide you with something special and continued working on a project that had to step back for quite a while now, because of several other projects, private issues and simply no good ideas how to proceed. ... but anyway ... today i had some time and some proper ideas. :so_happy:
so i continued building my kotbash titan No4. 
this time it will become about warlord scale.
.
but said enough ... here are some pics ... 
let#s start with the head, first.:

well i wanted to make it look not that animal like as all my other titans are but little more than the default warlord does ...
so i came up with the idea of using the droppods base unit as kind of jaws and teeth and imho it tirned out pretty well ... 
.








-
with this part finished i had to find a good solution to put some pilots in.
here's what i came up with: 
simply creating a 3seated cockpit out of 2 land speeders ... :
















-
with some additional parts and door to enter it looked like this ... :








-
and attached to the torso ... 








-
and as i wanted to keep huge parts of the torso open i decided to add some shoulderweapons with little more detail, than just some stiff turbolasers ... :wink:








-
and this brings us to the point where i stopped working for today as i'll have to go to bed, now ... 
-


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

That is some epic scale conversions you got going, and looking at your other stuff your go skills! Can't wait to see it built up I like the kit bashing too!


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

i shall be watching this with interest...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Looking like a good start.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, you could set that on top of my Warlord legs I've built, and we'd have a full model.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks for all those kind and motivating comments. !!! :biggrin:
-
today i continued with the roof section and integrated some sort of balcony above the head.
-


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Considering this is a kitbash I'm impressed! What will you be using as legs? The fancy Bastions??


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

The scale of that thing is mindblowing! Really looking forward to more pics!


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Lethiathan said:


> Considering this is a kitbash I'm impressed! What will you be using as legs? The fancy Bastions??


good question ... k:
in the following pics, i have put it on my reavers legs ... - of course just for testign purpose ... - but what i learned from it is, that i'll definately have to make the warlords legs look much stiffer and less agile ... :victory:
-


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Ummmm.....ABSOLUTLEY FREAKING AWESOME! Well done on the conversion and kit bashing so far, not an easy feat by any means.

Can we please see the Reaver reattached?

+Rep for a wonderful start.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Ummmm.....ABSOLUTLEY FREAKING AWESOME! Well done on the conversion and kit bashing so far, not an easy feat by any means.
> 
> Can we please see the Reaver reattached?
> 
> ...


thank you so much ... :victory:
of course.
here you are ... :
-


----------



## folketsfiende (Nov 21, 2011)

A-freakin-mazing! That looks fantastic!


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

haha !!! ... thanks to feet from the titan manufactorum i finally made some progress with the warlords legs ... 
.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

You say your last, how many Titans do you own? And may we see them all together once this one is finished?

Epic work, you may proceed!


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Moriouce said:


> You say your last, how many Titans do you own? And may we see them all together once this one is finished?
> 
> Epic work, you may proceed!


well ... about 4. :victory:
.

here are some updates ... 
the first pic is for size comparison purpose.
the leg's still not finished ... but i think you'll get the direction ... ;-)
-


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

today i finally made some progress on the whole titan .... 









-








-








-








-


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

legs almost finished now









-








-








-








-


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Now there's an idea, using drop pods as the hip actuators. In my various attempts to scratch-build a titan, I never could come up with something for the hips that would support the weight of the rest of the model. But that might be the trick right there.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

today i started with the main weapons.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

still very wip, but with arms attached, standing next to his little brothers.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

:drinks: Amazing work. I don't just admire your creativity and skill, but your perseverance to finish projects of this scale!


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey mate this titans are amazing and fit in with 40k design perfectly while having a style of their own.
However I am much more impressed with your RC tanks! I always wanted to have an RC Land Raider and you actually did it and with what outmost skill. The work is so clean and well done. My compliments dont do the work justice.

Bravo sir you have won the internet today.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

today i spent some time on the head, the back, its belly armor and the shoulders.
-


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

last weekend i continued a bit with the titan.
first of all i added some details and additional stuff to the region above the head.









including a little flak.









smiling into cameras is def not its' thing ...









some detail shot.









and 2 additional gunners on its' hip balconies.

















and the banner. to be honest i really like it.









and again the whole current titan.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I was going to ask if anyone had ever said you were completely insane, but I'm guessing they do on a regular basis...

Incredible level of foresight to see this through. Well don.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

no ammo, no noise.
.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Brilliant, that kit bash must have cost you a fortune, rep of course!


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Oldman78 said:


> Brilliant, that kit bash must have cost you a fortune, rep of course!


thanks a lot.
regarding costs: well i think still less than the long planned FW warlord will cost. And mine will for sure have besser detail. :grin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The ammo belt is a great touch. There's not many minis you could put real ammo on. Looks awesome.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

last night i spent some time rebuilding the ammo meachism using some building sprue windows as ammo slits. 
-


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Damn. :good::good:


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

last week i reinforced the titan with some additional magnetized parts.
-








-
e.g. a addtional breatplate with some additional armor around the neck.
and an armor plate on top of the head.
-








-








-








-








-








-
i also tried to get rid of the T-shape by reinforcing the back below the shoulders with the imperial bastion walls, you can see in the following pics.
the ladders i attached should create a visual connection between the belly galery and those new armor sections.
-








-








-


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

the construction part is done!
-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Realy impressive! How large is he? How long to the quad gun.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Moriouce said:


> Realy impressive! How large is he? How long to the quad gun.


total size is 65cm. :grin:


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

primed ! :victory:
http://youtu.be/iYCjDhTSD-M


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Great kitbash work


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

next step .... 
http://youtu.be/ovrilupsFfk


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

This looks really good mate. and im also guessing expensive but im subbing this for sure.


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

some guns... 
-








-


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

here's a little update on the paintjob:


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

last night i build a transport speeder that now can be attached to the landing pad by a hidden magnet:


----------

